# New "Dish Home" now on my receiver



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Just pressed the Dish Home button to pay my bill, and up pops six different views of a football game. Looks like the new Dish Home has finally made it to the 942.


----------



## FIRESTORM (Jul 8, 2004)

Is there a way to change the channels that you are watching on the 6 screens? For instance, mine are all set to the news channels.


----------



## Golfer (Mar 3, 2004)

I still don't have that option on my 811. I guess I will just have to wait some more.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

The default is the news, and when there is a college football game on TBS, they will give you the 'multicast' option of that game instead of the news.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

FIRESTORM said:


> Is there a way to change the channels that you are watching on the 6 screens? For instance, mine are all set to the news channels.


No


----------



## MrC (Jun 6, 2005)

Is it just me, or is this whole Dish Home thing useless and silly?


----------



## ugafan (Oct 7, 2003)

Why is Fox News not among the 6 channels? CourtTV isn't necesaarily a "news" channel.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

ugafan said:


> Why is Fox News not among the 6 channels? CourtTV isn't necesaarily a "news" channel.


Perhaps because Fox News isn't part of AT60.


----------

